# shark bite excellence



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Found this doing a polybutylene repipe. It was crossing over poly to copper stub out on shower valve hot side


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Behind a wall, great idea!


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I like shark bites I've run across similar conditions where the insert wasn't removed for copper and jammed in I have had them in the walls of my house for years. The thing that is scaring me is all the copy cats and unproven track record. That said I avoid using them if it ever looks like a liability is waiting to happen. There are various opinions on when that is.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

stillaround said:


> I like shark bites I've run across similar conditions where the insert wasn't removed for copper and jammed in I have had them in the walls of my house for years. The thing that is scaring me is all the copy cats and unproven track record. That said I avoid using them if it ever looks like a liability is waiting to happen. There are various opinions on when that is.


At least make sure the inserts are facing the right way, not like the one I posted.


----------

